# Anybody Interested In Nigel Marvin Documentary??



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

I can upload these to my site if interested, it's in 5 parts, .wmv's.

It's the one that was on the Discovery channel, about Piranha.

Let me know









Part 1, 27mb: http://www.cwhobbies.com/NMPart1.wmv

Part 2, 56mb: http://www.cwhobbies.com/NMPart2.wmv

Part 3, 23mb: http://www.cwhobbies.com/NMPart3.wmv

Part 4, 18mb: http://www.cwhobbies.com/NMPart4.wmv

Part 5, 24mb: http://www.cwhobbies.com/NMPart5.wmv

***All Are Up, Let Me Know What You Guy's Think***


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Ducklake said:


> I can upload these to my site if interested, it's in 5 parts, .wmv's.
> 
> It's the one that was on the Discovery channel, about Piranha.
> 
> Let me know


Here's the first part:
http://www.cwhobbies.com/NMPart1.wmv

Let me know what you think


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya if you could upload them, I have been looking all over for these videos. Thanks alot

Slim


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

that first video is pretty coll


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks a buttload...

awaitin the next wmv's...

haha, "sharp snouted piranhas" never heard that one before, sounds like he made it up on the spot...

cheers


----------



## dinali28 (Mar 1, 2006)

Humanburger said:


> thanks a buttload...
> 
> awaitin the next wmv's...
> 
> ...


haha yeah Nigel owns, him and steve irwin always crack me up. "No bitin mate!"


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

seen it thanks though


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks when can we see part 2


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

2nd part is up, it's in my first post.
This one is better quality, big file size though.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice clip.


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks...

im downloadin it right now...

cheers


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

too much non piranha talk and also too much one species talk. needed to talk about more then just reds. talked about rhom for like 15 seconds


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I liked this video alot. Love the amazon I will probably go der next summer.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Another awesome video. Can you just post all of them?


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Slim said:


> Another awesome video. Can you just post all of them?


I have to encode, then upload them, takes a few hours.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Part 3 added


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks just watched 2 and 3


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks once again...

awaiting the next 2...
cheers


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Just added 4, and 5


----------



## michaelll (Feb 7, 2005)

thank you

greetz from the dutch : - )


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

thanks alot man!!!!!!

gives me something to do while takin a break!!









love those piranha documentaries...

ROCK ON!!!


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks for those vids







they were awesome


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

NICE! I've also been looking for this video. Thanks Man!


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

awesome man thanks alot just watched 4 and 5


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

Watched them all, enjoyed it a lot. Thanks mate









"Pin me!"


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dude! this video has made me wanting red bellies or pygos again!


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow this is awesome!


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

AMAZING!!! Thanks!


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome mate! never seen this. Thanks lots!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for posting the vids really appreciate it greatly. Havent ever seen them and ive been looking all over for the darn thing. That Nigel is a crazy mofo, that croc almost got him it looked like.

Does anyone have the vid of Frank from NG? The one with him walking in the pirahna tank?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

cool video thanks


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the awsome work you did, I spent some time trying to find those vids and i gave up my search. But thanks 2 u i got to see what I was after, it was awsome, thanks now i'm going to clean my tank without fear cause that guy was swimming with p's and crocs at night. Holly Molly.

Can't wait to see some more videos


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

totaly coolthanks


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanx for posting these up here. Was wondering if there is any one that would be willing to do this with wolves in the water. I can not seem to find it to download.

Trystan


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

cool video. thanks


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

never seen this vid untill right now and i gotta say that was an amazing documentary on p's. great!!!! post bro thankyou!!!


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Great videos!


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

damn good thread 
thanks for posting those cool video's crazy Mofo playing with that serra on the river.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice man, i have been trying to find those videos for a long time... i saw it about 5 years ago on discovery and have been trying to find it ever since....................


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Good lookin' out Duckman....... Appreciate it man.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

big props to you for the hookup! i had a corrupted version... now the real deal!!! thanks.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

really cool thanks a lot


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

dosent seem to work for me???


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Great post, I have never seen these video's. I also have been looking to see this video. Thanks again.


----------



## Fishnatic (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks I have been looking for vids like this!!


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks!!! Great videos!!!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anybody have this video as an MPeg? so taht it could be burned to a DVD? or know how to contact Discovery to get a copy of it?


----------

